# Fedor Emelianenko to fight Andrei Arlovski on Jan. 24



## glenntipton (Oct 9, 2008)

Report: Fedor Emelianenko to fight Andrei Arlovski on Jan. 24

WAMMA heavyweight champion Fedor Emelianenko's next fight is now expected to take place on Jan. 24 under the Affliction banner in a bout against former UFC heavyweight champion Andrei Arlovski.

Ariel Helwani of MMA Rated reported the news earlier today, quoting Affliction Entertainment Vice President Tom Atencio as the source for the story.

A location and venue for the event has yet to be announced. It is also uncertain whether the event will air on pay-per-view or via another platform.

Oscar De La Hoya's Golden Boy Promotions will be involved with the event, however, Helwani is also reporting that due to an inability to secure a significant boxing fight, the card will be an MMA-only promotion.

Emelianenko won the then-vacant WAMMA heavyweight title after submitting former UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia via rear naked choke just 36 seconds into their fight during Affliction's first-ever event in July.

Arlovski was also victorious on the same card, knocking out former IFL standout Ben Rothwell at 1:13 of round 3. He returned last weekend during EliteXC's "Heat" event that was televised on CBS and recorded another knockout over a former IFL heavyweight, finishing the now-defunct promotion's first and last heavyweight champion, Roy Nelson.

Arlovski had been originally scheduled to fight Emelianenko this weekend in Las Vegas during Affliction's ill-fated "Day of Reckoning" event but the match was scrapped due to a lingering hand injury that Fedor had been suffering from. Josh Barnett was moved into the main event in Fedor's place but the entire card was eventually postponed.

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/10/10/report-fedor-emelianenko-to-fight-andrei-arlovski-on-jan-24/


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Can someone shoot this guy?


----------



## Pip (Nov 27, 2008)

Fedor is going to rip this guy to pieces, however it can't be worse than the Sylvia fight, that was just brutal, made sylvia look so pathetic: I was like :shocked:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I think AA will last longer than Sylvia, Fedor by what ever he wants though

edit: Glenn ive moved this thread as you posted it in the wrong section


----------



## n.co (Jan 7, 2009)

AA has got nice hands and feet but Fedor has nice everything. It will be a domination for two rounds by Fedor and it will end with whatever Fedor wants before the end of the 2nd.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I really like Arlovski and he's pretty underrated but he's not going anywhere against Fedor, I reckon it'll be all over in the first.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Andre's but I think he will get destroyed. I really hope I am wrong and this could be another huge suprise. AA's chin is a little suspect.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yea, gotta agree with ya'll - Fedor's crazy punch power so AA can't stay boxing and Fedor's *****/submissions rock so just hope AA does not get destroyed as I think he's O.K - although against Sylvia I was very happy:laugh::shocked:


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome news:-

This fight is going to be shown in the UK on Bravo on Sun 25th at 9pm

:happy:


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

That is quality! I was preparing to watch it at silly o'clock on my laptop!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Sweet someone will have to bump this on the day to remind me as i will almost certainly forget


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

You guys are forgetting that Andrei Arlovski is not only a fantastic boxer, but International Master of Sports in *****. Fedor isn't


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Bump!

To remind Marc.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Jay - check out on wikepedia - or whatever it's called, Fedor - he is more than qualified in ***** - and that's putting it lightly..also check him out on you tube - plenty of his ***** fights on their including one scrap with his bro that starts out light and gets serious:rolleyes:


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

found it here if anyone hasnt seen it

http://www.mmascraps.com/2009/01/fedor-emelianenko-vs-andrei-arlovski_24.html


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Jay - check out on wikepedia - or whatever it's called, Fedor - he is more than qualified in ***** - and that's putting it lightly..also check him out on you tube - plenty of his ***** fights on their including one scrap with his bro that starts out light and gets serious:rolleyes:


I know, I'm just adding to the fact that Arlovski has great ***** too so don't underestimate him!

I thought Arlovski did well to be honest until he got cocky!


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

JayC said:


> I thought Arlovski did well to be honest until he got cocky!


Same - I thought he looked really good.

Just a shame Fedor has unbelievable power in his punches.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Let's do a Flying Kn.....! Oh!

Fedor is a bad, bad man!

His protege has a head like a rock but still a little raw for this level.

WAR Vitor!


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

temeura said:


> WAR Vitor!


VITOR VITOR VITOR........ IS BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

sorry couldn't help my self


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Vitor was awesome, he absolutely destroyed Lindland, he really was not a well boy! Sidelnikov was disappointing but Buentello was on form, Babalu looked on great form and really up for it. Was too knackered to watch the Fedor fight last night but watched it just now, Arlovski was too cocky, thought he had him and underestimated the big man's power.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i think fedor had a bit of luck with that ko, as much as i like him as a fighter i think it wasnt planned, he just happend to throw an onverhand that AA jumped into.


----------



## lummo (Jan 24, 2009)

Was I the only one who missed that 1st time they watched it


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

lummo said:


> Was I the only one who missed that 1st time they watched it


I wasn't even sure the punch had made contact the first few times!

Fedor is clearly a good fighter, but I wouldn't say he was anything like exception on Saturday. He was being bossed about before he landed that lucky strike!!


----------



## DMcKulsky (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeh, i would have love to know how the fight went if AA didnt come in with the flying knee. As AA was doing quite well untill he was knocked out. I think he realised he was doing well and then got over confident and underestimated Fedor.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

My brother-in-law missed the Belfort KO. He was getting irritated when it took them about 20 mins to show a replay.

Anyway, Chuck Zito on interviewing duties? Not sure that worked. The other guy was really irritating as well.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, Wooo - just got back from Marc's (and B&Q!!!) - Man, Fedor is just so dangerous 1 punch is unreal - I agree Andre was looking good - but I did figure one clean clip and it would be ended...agree was a thrown an hope job...but whatever works eh?...also, had to watch it a couple of times as from some angle's looked like a skimmer and then from the behind angle saw it full on - also, think the headbutt off the canvas did not help!!!!!:shocked:

Victor is an animal..good stuff - but can anyone not get hit by Fedor?.:happy:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Temeura thanks for the reminder, i stayed out of the thread though until now in case the results where mentioned only just got round to watching it tonight, Fedor is bloody awesome, im really liking the affliction events, they have some really good fighters, i hope they can recruit some unsettled UFC fighters so the ufc dont get the entire MMA world of fighters, but yeh great fight Vitor was awesome too!!!


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

I enjoyed the fights and most of the production. They need to loose Tito! What an airhead!

Fedor looked slow but seemed to have the movement to avoid any direct punches and landed a couple of hard shots, one to the body then one to the jaw! lol


----------

